
Never Too Late to Learn:My (meandering) path to a career in software engineering - mattdionis
https://medium.com/@mattdionis/never-too-late-to-learn-my-meandering-path-to-a-career-in-software-engineering-308f81912cdb
======
markus_zhang
Cong! I'm wondering if 35-40 is too old lol.

~~~
mattdionis
It's absolutely not too old! Hell, I'm trying to break back into competitive
powerlifting at 37. Haha

